# Gas leak in free ranging area



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Our lawn mower is leaking gas very badly and it had to be driven threw my back yard in order to get to the front yard which needed to be mowed. It leaked gas on their food which is scattered in the middle of the backyard which the chickens are still interested in eating- it also leaked on the grass and my chickens eat the grass.
If the gas drys would this be okay or should I lock them up out of the yard.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

It's been about 10-15 minutes since then? Will it dry?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lock them up.

You're going to have to really water the area down to remove the residue from the gas.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't lock them up but I got most of them rather into the coop or the corner of the yard... Some are walking where I just sprayed the hose. The sprayed all where the lawn mower has been for a good 10-15 minutes. I think the run off water that I sprayed on the gas coverd grass ran off into some of the food I was feeding them, although I'm not sure. They are not locked up because they're pretty much hiding since I had the hose out but there starting to come out- is that okay?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I me t to say that the run-off water might be going on some food I was feeding them yesterday which is on the ground. My chickens are eating it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of food? If commercial feed it should not be placed on the ground because it's excellent at absorbing moisture and becoming toxic. 

Even if the gas is dry harsh chemicals are left behind as a residue. That's why dumping gas on the ground to just get rid of it is not what we should do.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's commercial feed, here's the bag:








I locked my chickens up but they have been out for a while before I did so. Will the gas residue hurt them? I sprayed the spots I knew have gas on them and now I barley smell the gas. When will the gas residue be gone from the grass and dirt? After a couple of rain falls or is it good now? Can I let them out to freerange again If not how long should I wait?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dumor is a commercial feed. The feed should be off the ground, away from any possibility of getting wet. Its like a sponge and in humid areas can absorb moisture without ever being exposed to water and develop mycotoxins. Being on the ground it also leaches out vitamins that the birds depend on. It should be stored in an air tight container out of the weather. 

You really need to wash away any residue of the gas and the feed. I can't tell you how long it's going to take since I'm not there. The area it was in needs to be saturated to a couple of inches below the surface. That takes a lot of water. Chances are the birds will not eat whatever the gas was on but that's just a guess on my part. The more disturbing part is the feed on the ground.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just went back and read the post about your hen that had the abnormal dropping. This could be the result of putting feed on the ground. Had I known that I more than likely would have told you to do something entirely different. But if she's recovered then she was able to clear it on her own.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

The feed is usually not kept on the ground... It's stored in their feeder in their coop, yesterday I just threw some out onto the grass for them to have another spot to eat. I usually don't do that, thank you though. 

Here's our daily percipitation weather forcast for 10 days. I hope it rains most of those days, what do you think?
0%
20%
20%
10%
60%
40%
60%
20%
20%
60%
How long do you guess I should keep them locked up? They look like they really want to come out already.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I just went back and read the post about your hen that had the abnormal dropping. This could be the result of putting feed on the ground. Had I known that I more than likely would have told you to do something entirely different. But if she's recovered then she was able to clear it on her own.


Thanks for your help. 
I usually don't put food on the ground, I just threw some in the ground for them to eat. I think you are right but I also think that she also couldn't eat the pellet food, she has been filling her crop all the way since i got the pellets.


----------

